# The Official MAFAF Hillbilly Shoot Picture thread



## mdbowhunter

Nice pics Sticky! :tongue:

Bringing my digital camera. Hope AT has enough storage for all the pictures that will be posted.


----------



## WV Has Been

The head count at pigs was 33. 

Most of the east coast was represented.

FL=4
SC=1
NC=5
VA=4
WV=7
MD=5 and 2.1 Two babies and one on the way.:secret::secret::secret:
NY=5
Canada=2


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Get ready AT servers got a "mess" of picture coming in just a few minutes.

See if you can find the 1 of XShooter where he is doing his Dave Cousins imitation.

The deer fawn - while taking a hot dog break between targets 14 & 15, I caught something move out of the corner of my eye. Look closely at the picture of the "trees" (between the trees). Well the little guy decided to come check up out.

Some of the pix are from Friday and some from today.

I will not try to "caption" each one - frankly my butt is just too tired! :tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee




----------



## pragmatic_lee




----------



## pragmatic_lee




----------



## pragmatic_lee




----------



## pragmatic_lee




----------



## Stash

WV Has Been said:


> Canada=2


Did Grey Eagle abandon the wife, kids and dogs _*AGAIN*_?


----------



## pragmatic_lee

The previous group was from today (Sat.)

The following are from Friday.


----------



## pragmatic_lee




----------



## pragmatic_lee




----------



## pragmatic_lee




----------



## pragmatic_lee




----------



## pragmatic_lee

And for those who have never seen what Sarge looks like in the morning


----------



## bowaholic77

pragmatic_lee said:


> And for those who have never seen what Sarge looks like in the morning


Thats just wrong!!

I made a couple of the photos, but how come there were none of the ringers I was throwing My shooting sure isnt worth taking a picture of:tongue:

Great meeting everyone this weekend. Now we just need everyone to come to the Corn Shoot in August at Tuscarora!!


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X

*What about some scores from day ONE*

Sure would be nice to here some scores. Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Unclegus

Yes, who took all the crispies? I think after you posted that Ewers shot the 56 and a 79 half with pins, Maby they don't really have anything to say.....


----------



## bowaholic77

60Xbulldog60X said:


> Sure would be nice to here some scores. Inquiring minds want to know!


If I remember correctly, Hinky shot a 56, Hinky Hunter shot a 52, and I heard 2 people shot 58's.........But thats only what I heard:zip:


----------



## Dave T

Got two questions from out here in the desert. First, do you even allow recurves on your range? (LOL) Second, what the devil is all that green stuff on the ground? (smiley face goes here)

Dave

PS: Looks like a great turn out and a great event.


----------



## tjandy

Hey John, I am a bit worried you may have a stalker.  :scared:  

One more thing bro, I know the dude that gave you that release is a very good friend, but I bet your scored would go up if you shot with something a little more target friendly. :thumb: :wink:


----------



## itchyfinger

I want that segway!!!!!


----------



## bowaholic77

itchyfinger said:


> I want that segway!!!!!


Itchy, that avatar just made me cry!!:icon_1_lol:


----------



## itchyfinger

bowaholic77 said:


> itchy, that avatar just made me cry!!:icon_1_lol:


:thumbs_up


----------



## Hutnicks

itchyfinger said:


> I want that segway!!!!!


Can you get that thing with a Hemi?


----------



## itchyfinger

Hutnicks said:


> Can you get that thing with a Hemi?


I have one you can have......it's costing me a fortune in fuel ukey:


----------



## Hutnicks

itchyfinger said:


> I have one you can have......it's costing me a fortune in fuel ukey:


OOOh I don't doubt that, for a moment


----------



## WrongdayJ

Dave T said:


> . . .what the devil is all that green stuff on the ground? . . .


I was thinking the same thing. . .it's so. . .well. . .green there.

No sand, gravel, dirt, cactus, or big rocks.

Only green everywhere.


I'll bet the temperature was even under 110°F.

Man, those east coasters sure are spoiled this time of year. 


BUT- I'll be sure to send them pictures of us shooting in shorts out here in late November and December. :RockOn:


----------



## bowaholic77

WrongdayJ said:


> I was thinking the same thing. . .it's so. . .well. . .green there.
> 
> No sand, gravel, dirt, cactus, or big rocks.
> 
> Only green everywhere.
> 
> 
> I'll bet the temperature was even under 110°F.
> 
> Man, those east coasters sure are spoiled this time of year.
> 
> 
> BUT- I'll be sure to send them pictures of us shooting in shorts out here in late November and December. :RockOn:



I will take your 110 F over our 100F any day!! Trust me, even 90 out here is ridiculous!


----------



## IGluIt4U

tjandy said:


> Hey John, I am a bit worried you may have a stalker.  :scared:
> 
> One more thing bro, I know the dude that gave you that release is a very good friend, but I bet your scored would go up if you shot with something a little more target friendly. :thumb: :wink:


 I have a more 'target friendly' one.. but my scores went up when I put it away and took out the ol hunting release..  I am gonna get a BT release.. that's really what I need.. :wink:

Great pics Lee!! :thumb: I just got back from the Hill, don't have too many scores from today, but several shot well, including Lee, who whooped up on his group.. :thumb: :cheers:

I did ok, had a great time, and met a bunch of ATr's that I had not yet met, along with many that I have before. We had an awesome time at the shoot, a BIG THANKS to Brian and Cumberland Bowhunters for putting on a spectacular, yet difficult shoot. 

A special thanks to PSarge for supplying some top rate brew for all to enjoy this weekend, as well as One from the North that sent along a gift to be shared.. :thumb:

I know there will be more pics to come, as I have a bunch to upload, as well as many others that were there for the weekend.. many will be traveling home today from points as far north as Syrup Land, as far west as the Rockies, and as far south as Florida.. .quite a turnout for an excellent shooting weekend, even tho the rain tried hard to ruin it.. :lol: 
Congrats to all who shot the Hill twice and lived to speak of it, and condolences to those who couldn't make it.. ya missed a heck of a weekend.. :wink:

I'm sure there's more, it'll come to me slowly as I recover this evening.. :chortle: :chortle: 


:darkbeer:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Ok, here are some pics from the Weekend at The Hill.. :cheers: :yo:

Day 1 with Hornet, VaVince and TCR1 on the hill..


----------



## IGluIt4U

The afternoon of Day 1, including the Hinkelmonster Shootoff.. :becky:


----------



## IGluIt4U

The winner of the Ms Lucky's CD Shoot.. :thumb: :cheers: :yo:

(yes, I at least pinned one to make it to the finals.. :tongue:, but.. XHunter got it on the first arrow.. :mg


----------



## IGluIt4U

Ok, last pics.. after the festivities, and some shots from today's shooting.. :darkbeer:


----------



## bowaholic77

Man sticky, I didnt even realize you took that many pics. So when is Sarge gonna be taking apps for the "Brew Crew Shooting staff":tongue:


----------



## tjandy

I like the pic of your empty chair.


----------



## TheShooter

Great pics.. Glad to see someone posted some pics from this weekend. It was fun. I hope everyone had a great time. I know I sure did. Thanks for all the help from club members that helped get the range ready for this weekend. Thanks for ol Hinky for getting everything for the Hinklemonster shoot. Hope to see all of you next year.:cheers:


----------



## IGluIt4U

bowaholic77 said:


> Man sticky, I didnt even realize you took that many pics. So when is Sarge gonna be taking apps for the "Brew Crew Shooting staff":tongue:


Well for most of em, even indoors, I didn't use a flash.. I was :spy: stylin em.. :wink:

Now the shooting staff.. I'm in on that one!! :thumb: :darkbeer:



tjandy said:


> I like the pic of your empty chair.


Thought you'd like that one..


----------



## tjandy

IGluIt4U said:


> Well for most of em, even indoors, I didn't use a flash.. I was :spy: stylin em.. :wink:
> 
> Now the shooting staff.. I'm in on that one!! :thumb: :darkbeer:
> 
> 
> Thought you'd like that one..


Dang bro, that looks like a good time was had by all. :thumb: Sure wish I lived closer. :wink:


----------



## Hutnicks

IGluIt4U said:


> Well for most of em, even indoors, I didn't use a flash.. I was :spy: stylin em.. :wink:
> 
> Now the shooting staff.. I'm in on that one!! :thumb: :darkbeer:
> 
> 
> Thought you'd like that one..


Now would that be stylin or stalking?? Can't help but notice a disproportionate amount of photos of some chick in black, all taken from line astern


----------



## IGluIt4U

Hutnicks said:


> Now would that be stylin or stalking?? Can't help but notice a disproportionate amount of photos of some chick in black, all taken from line astern


Most of them were taken without much posing or prior notification. The subjects were merely random victims of digital media.. :wink:


----------



## itchyfinger

Man.......it makes me want to quit my job and move North. :greenwithenvy:


----------



## tjandy

itchyfinger said:


> Man.......it makes me want to quit my job and move North. :greenwithenvy:


If yer employed, keep yer job, don't come this way lookin fer another. :nono: :wink:


----------



## X Hunter

Guys I had a blast!!!! This was just an awesome shoot!!!! Cant wait till next year....

Just a few inside memorable quotes for yall

Hornet- im gonna punch ya in the throat!!!!!
Brown Hornet Brown Hornt Brown Hornet Im cold!!!!
vavince- I dont play no games!!!!
Thats hot like fire!!!!!
deerslayer-Shutup!!!!!
Sarge- You suck!!!!
I know....
And walking out of the camper at 1am!!!!!ukey:ukey:
Hinky- Dumbarse you had me!!!!!!
Southpaaw- What!!! I already gave you like 8 Crispies!!!!
lee- Earnest aint a nick name!!!!
jarlicker- it invloves a motorcycle helmet and a goat!!!!!!:wink::tongue:
annoying guy at the CD shoot- It aint a crack its a burn mark
Ms lucky- the CD you gave to the annoying guy:wink:

I had a blast guys glad yall talked me into going!!!!!!


----------



## bowaholic77

Here's another quote for ya.......

As Brown Hornet rides away on the Segway someone yells " Dont wreck it!" and BH says "Dont worry, I'm not as dumb as Sarge".......we could have counted to 5 and Hornet was on his arse But he got up a lot faster than Sarge:wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Found this out on the course today. :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Center punched at 40... with a hunting bow.


----------



## IGluIt4U

2005Ultramag said:


> Found this out on the course today. :wink:


Thought you'd catch that one.. :embara:

I even had to lend em the sharpie.. :mg:  :noidea:


----------



## X Hunter

bowaholic77 said:


> Here's another quote for ya.......
> 
> As Brown Hornet rides away on the Segway someone yells " Dont wreck it!" and BH says "Dont worry, I'm not as dumb as Sarge".......we could have counted to 5 and Hornet was on his arse But he got up a lot faster than Sarge:wink:




That was me!!!!!:zip::tongue:


----------



## IGluIt4U

bowaholic77 said:


> Here's another quote for ya.......
> 
> As Brown Hornet rides away on the Segway someone yells " Dont wreck it!" and BH says "Dont worry, I'm not as dumb as Sarge".......we could have counted to 5 and Hornet was on his arse But he got up a lot faster than Sarge:wink:


That quote will live for a long time to come...    Yea, he did come out relatively unscathed... :chortle: :zip:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

A 20, at 25.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

X Hunter centers one from 50(I think it was 50)


----------



## tjandy

2005Ultramag said:


> Found this out on the course today. :wink:


----------



## Unclegus

I'm guessing scores and who ended up with all the crispies are a closely guarded secret ????


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Unclegus said:


> I'm guessing scores and who ended up with all the crispies are a closely guarded secret ????


I was told when I left today they'd be posted here when they get everything tallied up, and finishing positions sorted out.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Crispies were had by many... :chortle: :thumb:

The shoot results are posted in General Archery.. :wink:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=714787


----------



## pragmatic_lee

What a GREAT weekend!!! 

As far as scores go, I don't mind telling anyone that the Hill kicked my butt on Sat. - only scored 494. But give the devil his due, since it rained all day Fri., my first glimpse at any of the targets was when I went to shoot them on Sat..

Now Sunday was a little different. The "jitters" were gone and I put a SERIOUS limit on my caffeine intake on Sun. vs. Sat. Scored my personal best with a 517. Hey, I'll take that for this year, but the Hill better watch out in 2009.

On the way back to the motel on Sat. my wife asked the question that all us men archers dream of hearing. She asked if some new equipment might help my game. :tongue: I'm going shopping. :wink:

Thanks to the Hinky shoot, the envelop I was "awarded" entitles me to the Doinker front stab of my choice. Don't you guys think it really needs a "new bow" to go with it? :tongue:

And here's the "only" picture I took today (to tired to even get the camera out of the car).










(You had to be there) :wink:


----------



## Moparmatty

Well that was a great weekend and ONE hell of a great time! A special thanks to the Cumberland Bowhunters Club for putting on such a great event along with all those that lent a hand in making it all happen. My Dad and I had a great time shooting Field for the first time. It's a real blast and I will be continueing to do so.

We shoot with SouthPaaw on Saturday and BowGod, his better half and a friend of theirs that tagged along and took what seemed like a thousand pics today.

Thanks to Hinky and the all sponsors for making the Hinky Shoot a go.

It was finally great to put some faces to names from those here on AT. I was looking forward to meeting the ONE they call OBT but I heard that he got skeerd and decided to be a no show. 

I kept hearing all weekend that Sarge Sucks!

One disappointment of the weekend was missing Hornet and Sarge wiping out on Mac's Segway.

I'm not sure what was up with Sticky's name being beside a carved out hole in the upper wood on target 26 today? Perhap someone else can tell the story on that one.

For those that couldn't make it, make plans to attend next year. You have to attend at least once in your life. And for my fellow Canucks. Get off your wallets and make the trek down. It only takes 9 hours with an hour lunch break to get down there from my place. If things work out for the good, I'll be trying to make it back again next year.

Hope you enjoyed the "Crown" gentlemen! :thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U

pragmatic_lee said:


> What a GREAT weekend!!!
> 
> As far as scores go, I don't mind telling anyone that the Hill kicked my butt on Sat. - only scored 494. But give the devil his due, since it rained all day Fri., my first glimpse at any of the targets was when I went to shoot them on Sat..
> 
> Now Sunday was a little different. The "jitters" were gone and I put a SERIOUS limit on my caffeine intake on Sun. vs. Sat. Scored my personal best with a 517. Hey, I'll take that for this year, but the Hill better watch out in 2009.
> 
> On the way back to the motel on Sat. my wife asked the question that all us men archers dream of hearing. She asked if some new equipment might help my game. :tongue: I'm going shopping. :wink:
> 
> Thanks to the Hinky shoot, the envelop I was "awarded" entitles me to the Doinker front stab of my choice. Don't you guys think it really needs a "new bow" to go with it? :tongue:
> 
> And here's the "only" picture I took today (to tired to even get the camera out of the car).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You had to be there) :wink:


Ahh... that pic brings back some good memories... :hungry: :thumb:

Great shooting today Lee.. :whoo: Glad you and the little lady made the trip North. It was great to meet you finally.. :yo: :cheers:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Just getting started on a long evening of fun, laughter, brew, and _"Crown."_

Hey Sarge... did you save those empties?


----------



## IGluIt4U

Moparmatty said:


> Well that was a great weekend and ONE hell of a great time! A special thanks to the Cumberland Bowhunters Club for putting on such a great event along with all those that lent a hand in making it all happen. My Dad and I had a great time shooting Field for the first time. It's a real blast and I will be continueing to do so.
> 
> We shoot with SouthPaaw on Saturday and BowGod, his better half and a friend of theirs that tagged along and took what seemed like a thousand pics today.
> 
> Thanks to Hinky and the all sponsors for making the Hinky Shoot a go.
> 
> It was finally great to put some faces to names from those here on AT. I was looking forward to meeting the ONE they call OBT but I heard that he got skeerd and decided to be a no show.
> 
> I kept hearing all weekend that Sarge Sucks!
> 
> One disappointment of the weekend was missing Hornet and Sarge wiping out on Mac's Segway.
> 
> I'm not sure what was up with Sticky's name being beside a carved out hole in the upper wood on target 26 today? Perhap someone else can tell the story on that one.
> 
> For those that couldn't make it, make plans to attend next year. You have to attend at least once in your life. And for my fellow Canucks. Get off your wallets and make the trek down. It only takes 9 hours with an hour lunch break to get down there from my place. If things work out for the good, I'll be trying to make it back again next year.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the "Crown" gentlemen! :thumb:


Matty... it was great to meet you and your Dad.. glad ya made the trek South, I'm sure it was worth it.. :thumb: :wink: :cheers:

Ahh the Crown.. Her Majesty sure can brew... :nod: 

Now.. about that #26.. well, let's just say I panicked..  Thanks goodness Mike the arrow puller was there to rescue another one... I think Jerry left his bow behind this morning to avoid it.. he had nothing to worry about..  :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

IGluIt4U said:


> Thought you'd catch that one.. :embara:
> 
> I even had to lend em the sharpie.. :mg:  :noidea:


Yea... something like that, plus a camera always equals a picture!


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Sticky said:


> Matty... it was great to meet you and your Dad.. glad ya made the trek South, I'm sure it was worth it..


I heartily concurr. I was a pleasure shooting with you, and your Dad today, and I look forward to the opportunity again.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

X Hunter said:


> Guys I had a blast!!!! This was just an awesome shoot!!!! Cant wait till next year....
> 
> Just a few inside memorable quotes for yall
> 
> Hornet- im gonna punch ya in the throat!!!!!
> Brown Hornet Brown Hornt Brown Hornet Im cold!!!!
> vavince- I dont play no games!!!!
> Thats hot like fire!!!!!
> deerslayer-Shutup!!!!!
> Sarge- You suck!!!!
> I know....
> And walking out of the camper at 1am!!!!!ukey:ukey:
> Hinky- Dumbarse you had me!!!!!!
> Southpaaw- What!!! I already gave you like 8 Crispies!!!!
> *lee- Earnest aint a nick name!!!!*
> jarlicker- it invloves a motorcycle helmet and a goat!!!!!!:wink::tongue:
> annoying guy at the CD shoot- It aint a crack its a burn mark
> Ms lucky- the CD you gave to the annoying guy:wink:
> 
> I had a blast guys glad yall talked me into going!!!!!!


Oh boy, I've already heard all the Ernest T Bass jokes, so just forget you ever heard my name be called out. :wink:

And you should lay awake all night tonight - cause your conscience should really be bugging you for suckering me in like you did. That was just wrong. :tongue:

And speaking of wrong, just how arrogant has one got to be to walk around with an arrow in his quiver - STUCK through the day's "crispy earnings"? Somebody needs to take you "behind" the Hill, and teach you how to respect your "elders".  Damn kids these days!


----------



## X Hunter

pragmatic_lee said:


> Oh boy, I've already heard all the Ernest T Bass jokes, so just forget you ever heard my name be called out. :wink:
> 
> And you should lay awake all night tonight - cause your conscience should really be bugging you for suckering me in like you did. That was just wrong. :tongue:
> 
> And speaking of wrong, just how arrogant has one got to be to walk around with an arrow in his quiver - STUCK through the day's "crispy earnings"? Somebody needs to take you "behind" the Hill, and teach you how to respect your "elders".  Damn kids these days!


You knew the Earnest was gonna come out!!!!

What are you complanin about I let you off with out giving me the Crispie on the count that you shot your PB!!! Good Shooting Bud!!:darkbeer:

Arrogant???? I earnd those Crispies!!!! Like taking candy from a baby!!!:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

X Hunter said:


> You knew the Earnest was gonna come out!!!!
> 
> What are you complanin about I let you off with out giving me the Crispie on the count that you shot your PB!!! Good Shooting Bud!!:darkbeer:
> 
> Arrogant???? I earnd those Crispies!!!! Like taking candy from a baby!!!:wink:


What you talking about - letting me off - fool me once.... 

I'm going to bed and won't have any trouble sleeping tonight - doubt you can say the same. 

BTW: There simply can NOT be a single soul left north of Washington DC - they were all on I-95 headed south today.


----------



## X Hunter

pragmatic_lee said:


> What you talking about - letting me off - fool me once....
> 
> I'm going to bed and won't have any trouble sleeping tonight - doubt you can say the same.
> 
> BTW: There simply can NOT be a single soul left north of Washington DC - they were all on I-95 headed south today.


Shoot I bet I sleep like a baby!!!!!!


----------



## itchyfinger

tjandy said:


> If yer employed, keep yer job, don't come this way lookin fer another. :nono: :wink:



 Awww come on!!! I'm a good welder....I can work cad.....good industrial designer......can cook alittle.....I can manage the heck out of a project! I'll send you my resume :tongue: hook a brother up!!!! I don't think I can be a Terp fan though :nono:


----------



## WV Has Been

Link to the: *OFFICIAL HILLBILLY SCORES*


----------



## 2005Ultramag

WV Has Been said:


> Link to the: *OFFICIAL HILLBILLY SCORES*


Thanks.


----------



## WV Has Been

*A big Thank You!*

I wish I could take the time to thank every individual that attended the 2008 HillBilly Shoot.

I saw a lot of shooters that made there first trip to the Hill so I'll thank them as a group.

Then I'd like to thank all the repeat participants from years and decades past.

I had a goal of 120 shooter and fell a bit short but that does not take away from how much I appreciate those that attended.


I want to also give a shout out to *Shane Wills*(the Shooter) and *Mike Cogar*(MSCJEM) for stepping up and putting in loads of time in the last several weeks. I wish we had more members that could give that type of commitment beyond our scheduled work parties. Thanks Guys.

I want to thank Dan Showalter another member that no longer can shoot but helped greatly improving the grounds with brush and tree removal.

The members that showed up at the work parties should not go with out a thank you also. Thanks Guys!

at this time I want to announce that I have resigned from President of Cumberland Bowhunters. With my new job and 9 years of holding the position of president I think it would be best to get some fresh eyes, ears and ideas in the presidents position.

When the members of Cumberland Bowhunters decide on a new president I will let the members of AT know who holds the position so your questions can be directed to someone in the know for the 2009 HillBilly Shoot. I do plan to stay involved in the club as much as possible so feel free to ask me any questions you may have. If I don't have an answer I will see that you are directed in the correct direction to get one.


----------



## joelife

What, No FOBs :suspiciou


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Hutnicks said:


> Now would that be stylin or stalking?? Can't help but notice a disproportionate amount of photos of some chick in black, all taken from line astern


*Thats 'cause my MAN SERVANT/ARROW BEARER was always in "his place"...

Thanks Sticky!!!!


Great to see and shoot with everyone again.......EXCEPT HUTTY!!!!!!!!!

I know.....I know......NEXT YEAR...*


----------



## IGluIt4U

Brian, a big thanks to you and all at CB for all the work you did to make the course pristine this year.. it was in excellent shape!

Thanks for your years of service to CB, I'm sure they'll miss having you in the chair, but something tells me you'll still be close by.. :wink: You guys have done an outstanding job at the shoots I've attended from field to State Indoors.. :thumb: :yo: :cheers:


----------



## IGluIt4U

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Thats 'cause my MAN SERVANT/ARROW BEARER was always in "his place"...
> 
> Thanks Sticky!!!!
> 
> 
> Great to see and shoot with everyone again.......EXCEPT HUTTY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I know.....I know......NEXT YEAR...*


Always at you disposal my dear... :hail: :wink: :tea:

I'm thinkin Eagle has a lead on him... next year, we're gonna get him down here.. :nod: :wink: :zip:


----------



## mdbowhunter

IGluIt4U said:


> Matty... it was great to meet you and your Dad.. glad ya made the trek South, I'm sure it was worth it.. :thumb: :wink: :cheers:
> 
> Ahh the Crown.. Her Majesty sure can brew... :nod:
> 
> Now.. about that #26.. well, let's just say I panicked..  Thanks goodness Mike the arrow puller was there to rescue another one... I think Jerry left his bow behind this morning to avoid it.. he had nothing to worry about..  :wink:


Ahhhhh, you're a good sport Sticky. Thanks for the use of the Sharpie. Be glad I didn't bring the *GIANT* one Hornet gave me.  Fortunately, Mike didn't have to climb a tree to get *YOUR* arrow.


----------



## Mr. October

2005Ultramag said:


> Center punched at 40... with a hunting bow.


What happened to the other 3 arrows?


----------



## mdbowhunter

IGluIt4U said:


> Brian, a big thanks to you and all at CB for all the work you did to make the course pristine this year.. it was in excellent shape!
> 
> Thanks for your years of service to CB, I'm sure they'll miss having you in the chair, but something tells me you'll still be close by.. :wink: You guys have done an outstanding job at the shoots I've attended from field to State Indoors.. :thumb: :yo: :cheers:


Agreed!!! :thumbs_up Course looked awesome! :tongue: I can't imagine cutting all that grass on the club grounds *AND* all those trails.  Obviously lots of hard work was done...and it showed!


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Mr. October said:


> What happened to the other 3 arrows?


I think they were two fives, and a four, but I wanted a picture of that centered arrow all by itself.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

2005Ultramag said:


> I think they were two fives, and a four, but I wanted a picture of that centered arrow all by itself.


You still haven't explained what was in your tent Sunday morning - no way a human could be making that kind of noise.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

pragmatic_lee said:


> You still haven't explained what was in your tent Sunday morning - no way a human could be making that kind of noise.


Funny... my wife says the same thing.:sad:


I just thank the Lord we stayed lucky in this department. :rain:


----------



## IGluIt4U

mdbowhunter said:


> Ahhhhh, you're a good sport Sticky. Thanks for the use of the Sharpie. Be glad I didn't bring the *GIANT* one Hornet gave me.  Fortunately, Mike didn't have to climb a tree to get *YOUR* arrow.


Well Jerry, we all know that whoever it was that did a :doh: thing like that was gonna pay in many ways, so.. fair is fair right? Heck.. I even took the pic..  :embara: :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Great weekend....great range...great friends.....and great beer

Sticky all those pics and none of any of the Segway crashes:doh:

Yes for the record I was involved in one....But I am quick like Ninja so I saved mine and rolled and poped back up :wink: WV did a 720 on one wheel and went down like a WR across the middle..... Sarge wasn't so lucky....he thought he was entered in the Xgames for Segways and tried to jump the parking lot....well the parking lot WON. How are those ribs Sarge?:doh:


----------



## Macaholic

Brown Hornet said:


> Great weekend....great range...great friends.....and great beer
> 
> Sticky all those pics and none of any of the Segway crashes:doh:
> 
> Yes for the record I was involved in one....But I am quick like Ninja so I saved mine and rolled and poped back up :wink: WV did a 720 on one wheel and went down like a WR across the middle..... Sarge wasn't so lucky....he thought he was entered in the Xgames for Segways and tried to jump the parking lot....well the parking lot WON. How are those ribs Sarge?:doh:


...notice WHO wasn't gliding crazy all over the place:wink:
I've already learned....the hard way:tongue:

although I do have to tip my hat to South-Paaw's kids...they have it down!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet

Macaholic said:


> ...notice WHO wasn't gliding crazy all over the place:wink:
> I've already learned....the hard way:tongue:
> 
> although I do have to tip my hat to South-Paaw's kids...they have it down!!!!


well after I figured out that you have to keep an eye out for sneaky bumbs....I was golden :wink:

Heck I even figured out how to drive with a beer or 3....after I got knocked out of the Hinky Dinky shoot...I was like the beer man.:wink: All I heard was Hornet where is mine....:doh:


----------



## X Hunter

Brown Hornet said:


> well after I figured out that you have to keep an eye out for sneaky bumbs....I was golden :wink:
> 
> Heck I even figured out how to drive with a beer or 3....dozenafter I got knocked out of the Hinky Dinky shoot...I was like the beer man.:wink: All I heard was Hornet where is mine....:doh:


.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Don't let Mac fool you into believing he hasn't had a Segway "crash". Ask him about the beach trip.


----------



## Rattleman

WV Has Been said:


> at this time I want to announce that I have resigned from President of Cumberland Bowhunters. With my new job and 9 years of holding the position of president I think it would be best to get some fresh eyes, ears and ideas in the presidents position.


Brian my hat is off to you. Now get back to enjoying archery. You did a fantastic job over these many years and you will be hard to replace. But you will be, and then they will understnad what is to be under fire all the time. You sure went out with a bang.:wink: Great Job. Ed Bowen


----------



## VA Vince

It was nice to see and shoot with you donkeys this weekend. I think I am still recovering from saturday/sunday night/morning. I was hurting some kind of bad sunday, thought I was gonna drop and just roll down the hill to the truck. See you all at another shoot soon.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

VA Vince said:


> It was nice to see and shoot with you donkeys this weekend. I think I am still recovering from saturday/sunday night/morning. I was hurting some kind of bad sunday, thought I was gonna drop and just roll down the hill to the truck. See you all at another shoot soon.


I took today off thinking I would need it to recover from the drive home. Decided to do a little shooting this morning. Didn't take long before I realized that was not going to happen today. The bow felt like it weighed 40 lbs and had a 100 lb draw. I think I shot 8 arrows, then put the bow back up.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

pragmatic_lee said:


> I took today off thinking I would need it to recover from the drive home. Decided to do a little shooting this morning. Didn't take long before I realized that was not going to happen today. The bow felt like it weighed 40 lbs and had a 100 lb draw. I think I shot 8 arrows, then put the bow back up.


Buddy... that's how I felt Sunday morning.
Yup... Sunday. 
I pulled my 61lb Tryk all day Saturday, then shot the Hinklemonster, then got out the 62lb Ultramag warmed up with that, fine tuned my 20 yard pin, and shot Ms. Lucky's CD challenge. I walked out to the practice range Sunday, pulled that Tryk, and put a shot in the extreme right side of the target. I got myself centered again after about 12 shots, and when I thought about another 112 targets only one thing entered my mind... uh..oh... but I shot it, made it through, and paid dearly for it today.


----------



## jarlicker

Va Vince I could not believe how well you were shooting Sunday. I was truelly waiting for you to get sick at any moment.

There were many amazing feats of over indulgence and then followed by some excellent shooting. I dont know how you guys can do that.


----------



## thefalcon7

Does anyone know who were the Top 3 at the Hinkelmonster?


----------



## Hinkelmonster

thefalcon7 said:


> Does anyone know who were the Top 3 at the Hinkelmonster?


They are posted on the Official Hinkelmonster Shoot results thread in Gen Pop

Scott Burnside 1st
Roger Miller 2nd
Joe Razmus (jarlicker) 3rd


----------



## Brown Hornet

VA Vince said:


> It was nice to see and shoot with you donkeys this weekend. I think I am still recovering from saturday/sunday night/morning. I was hurting some kind of bad sunday, thought I was gonna drop and just roll down the hill to the truck. See you all at another shoot soon.


I hear that.....I got up and saw you with your tent packed and already showered....and thought to myself "how in the heck is has he gotten up and done all that already?" :noidea: I had 3.5 hours of sleep...I don't know how you did it on less. I told Mac it was gonna be ugly...and thought they were gonna have to give me piggy back rides to the next target.:wink:


----------



## Macaholic

Brown Hornet said:


> I hear that.....I got up and saw you with your tent packed and already showered....and thought to myself "how in the heck is has he gotten up and done all that already?" :noidea: I had 3.5 hours of sleep...I don't know how you did it on less. I told Mac it was gonna be ugly...and thought they were gonna have to give me piggy back rides to the next target.:wink:


your target looked that way every once in awhile:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Macaholic said:


> your target looked that way every once in awhile:wink:


Thank you Mac! I now have a new image for my computer wall paper. :tongue:

Do you remember which target this was (distance)?


----------



## WV Has Been

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thank you Mac! I now have a new image for my computer wall paper. :tongue:
> 
> Do you remember which target this was (distance)?


Its not target number 6... not enough left misses.

It cant be eight because to many high holes.

I cant see it being target 10 the uphill 50 yarder.

Its not 14 because the holes are two high.

I'll go with 15, 18 or 20 and more than likely 20.(35 fan)

How did I do Mac??


Why only seven arrows in each target.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

WV Has Been said:


> Its not target number 3... not enough left misses.
> 
> Its not target number six for the same reason.
> 
> It cant be eight because to many high holes.
> 
> Its not 14 because the holes are two high.
> 
> I'll go with 15, 18 or 20 and more than likely 20.(35 fan)
> 
> How did I do Mac??


Look a little closer Brian - this was the Field on Sunday - it's the 35-50 yard target face. Can't be the Fan since everyone's arrows are in the same target. So it must be either 40, 45 or 50.


----------



## WV Has Been

pragmatic_lee said:


> Look a little closer Brian - this was the Field on Sunday - it's the 35-50 yard target face. Can't be the Fan since everyone's arrows are in the same target. So it must be either 40, 45 or 50.


Lee you shoot a 50 CM field face on a 35 fan.:wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster

What are you talkin' about Brian.

It's gotta be a 50 cm target so that means it's either

#5 45WU (oould be)
#6 35 Fan (definately not this target)
#7 45 (too much light on target)
#9 50 (arrows in too flat to be this one)
#14 40 (same this here)

or if it was sunday 

#15 45 (arrows not in at steep enough angle)
#18 45WU (I'm think this one)
#20 35 Fan (NOPE)
#25 40 (HERE's your winner)
#27 50 (Mac ain't shooting a 20 at 50)


----------



## pragmatic_lee

WV Has Been said:


> Why only seven arrows in each target.


BH's cap/head is covering up one on their target in the THREE ring.

If you look real close on the left side of the X, I have 2 stacked arrows (orange vanes). On Sat. I seemed to have 1 good arrow per target and 3 bad- Sun., it was the opposite. I could have signed that target had it not been for the last arrow that is jarlicking the 5 ring (but it was a 5) :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

WV Has Been said:


> Lee you shoot a 50 CM field face on a 35 fan.:wink:


Are you "drunk" - on the 35 yard fan, each shooter should have 2 arrows in each target. :wink:

Oh, I forgot, you didn't even come shoot with us - oh how quick you forget. :tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Hinkelmonster said:


> What are you talkin' about Brian.
> 
> It's gotta be a 50 cm target so that means it's either
> 
> #5 45WU (oould be)
> #6 35 Fan (definately not this target)
> #7 45 (too much light on target)
> #9 50 (arrows in too flat to be this one)
> #14 40 (same this here)
> 
> or if it was sunday
> 
> #15 45 (arrows not in at steep enough angle)
> #18 45WU (I'm think this one)
> #20 35 Fan (NOPE)
> #25 40 (HERE's your winner)
> #27 50 (Mac ain't shooting a 20 at 50)


Dang, you got that course memorized. I'm almost sure I signed the 45WU on Sunday (I signed 2 on Sun), so I'm pretty sure like you that it's the 40.


----------



## Hinkelmonster

pragmatic_lee said:


> Dang, you got that course memorized. I'm almost sure I signed the 45WU on Sunday (I signed 2 on Sun), so I'm pretty sure like you that it's the 40.


#1 25 up hill 
#20 20 side hill
#3 55 
#4 30
#5 80
#6 45WU
#7 35 Fan
#8 45 up a bit
#9 Bunny
#10 50 UPUPUP
#11 15
#12 65 Side (insert cuz's gesture here!)
#13 60 side
#14 40 Up

#15 45 Up up up (insert cuz's gesture here!)
#16 20 up
#17 65 down and side
#18 45 WU
#19 30 down (steepest target on range believe it or not!!!!)
#20 35 Up
#21 80 down
#22 55 UPUPUP
#23 Bunny side
#24 25 side
#25 40 side
#26 60 side
#27 50 side
#28 15 up

Yes it's memorized!!


----------



## WV Has Been

pragmatic_lee said:


> Are you "drunk" - on the 35 yard fan, each shooter should have 2 arrows in each target. :wink:
> 
> Oh, I forgot, you didn't even come shoot with us - oh how quick you forget. :tongue:


My bad I thought you was getting confused with the 32 fan on the Hunter round and it turns out that I am the confused one. Your 100% correct I never gave it enough thought.


----------



## WV Has Been

Hinkelmonster said:


> What are you talkin' about Brian.
> 
> It's gotta be a 50 cm target so that means it's either
> 
> #5 45WU (oould be)
> #6 35 Fan (definately not this target)
> #7 45 (too much light on target)
> #9 50 (arrows in too flat to be this one)
> #14 40 (same this here)
> 
> or if it was sunday
> 
> #15 45 (arrows not in at steep enough angle)
> #18 45WU (I'm think this one)
> #20 35 Fan (NOPE)
> #25 40 (HERE's your winner)
> #27 50 (Mac ain't shooting a 20 at 50)



I would agree with target 25 if the misses where not so high. 

I'll go with the 45 WU target #18.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Hinkelmonster said:


> #1 25 up hill
> #20 20 side hill
> #3 55
> #4 30
> #5 80
> #6 45WU
> #7 35 Fan
> #8 45 up a bit
> #9 Bunny
> #10 50 UPUPUP
> #11 15
> #12 65 Side (insert cuz's gesture here!)
> #13 60 side
> #14 40 Up
> 
> #15 45 Up up up (insert cuz's gesture here!)
> #16 20 up
> #17 65 down and side
> #18 45 WU
> #19 30 down (steepest target on range believe it or not!!!!)
> #20 35 Up
> #21 80 down
> #22 55 UPUPUP
> #23 Bunny side
> #24 25 side
> #25 40 side
> #26 60 side
> #27 50 side
> #28 15 up
> 
> Yes it's memorized!!


OK, since the target in question was shot on Sunday, it would have to be on the 2nd half (Field face). I know I signed #23 (bunny) and it was the 2nd one I signed so it had to be between #15 & #22. 16,17,19,20,21 are definitely not it (wrong face). So that leaves either 15 (45) or 18 (45 WU) or 22 (50). Now Mac might have shot a 20 on the 50, but there's not much of a chance that I did. :tongue: Had to be either the 15 or 18, I think. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Macaholic said:


> your target looked that way every once in awhile:wink:


That is the pic of the weekend.

That was the first 17 I shot of the day...and the first in 30+ targets


----------



## Macaholic

pretty sure it's target #15, just after the turn at the top....

should have nailed that waterbottle though...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Macaholic said:


> pretty sure it's target #15, just after the turn at the top....
> 
> should have nailed that waterbottle though...


Thanks Mac, all that trying to "figure it out" has me confused.

But the more I think of it, the more I'd have to agree that it was 15 (the water bottle shot). You and I spent our time at the "turn" resting, while Bees and Hornet were "conversing" with Blondstar. :wink: And I can't imagine any other target where you would have been willing to sacrifice an arrow to the rocks to shoot a water bottle. :tongue:


----------



## Hinkelmonster

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks Mac, all that trying to "figure it out" has me confused.
> 
> But the more I think of it, the more I'd have to agree that it was 15 (the water bottle shot). You and I spent our time at the "turn" resting, while Bees and Hornet were "conversing" with Blondstar. :wink: And I can't imagine any other target where you would have been willing to sacrifice an arrow to the rocks to shoot a water bottle. :tongue:


That target (#15) 45 Yarder is not it because that is 12 degrees uphill and the arrows are not in it at a steep enough angle!

I stand by my 40 Yard answer # 25


----------



## pragmatic_lee

You're probably right Hinky, everything from the weekend is still kind of a blur - too much too quick.

Now Hornet, don't forget you got a picture on your camera of one of the 55+ yard targets. Post it up.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Well it obviously wasn't on the front....since it's a field face :wink:

I shot 3 17s on the back....

it wasn't #27...wrong target and all 3 that were out were out at 9:00 1/4-1/2" out touching....

The other two were shot on the #15 and #18 I think......pretty sure it wasn't 18 as I didn't shoot left on that target.....


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> Well it obviously wasn't on the front....since it's a field face :wink:
> 
> I shot 3 17s on the back....
> 
> *it wasn't #27...wrong target and all 3 that were out were out at 9:00 1/4-1/2" out touching*....
> 
> The other two were shot on the #15 and #18 I think......pretty sure it wasn't 18 as I didn't shoot left on that target.....


I remember that one well - great group, but just in the wrong spot. And I remember us discussing that it was on 27 that Mac had his "problem target(s)" starting with 27 and following into 28.


----------



## Brown Hornet

pragmatic_lee said:


> You're probably right Hinky, everything from the weekend is still kind of a blur - too much too quick.
> 
> Now Hornet, don't forget you got a picture on your camera of one of the 55+ yard targets. Post it up.


I have a BUNCH of good pics yes one of them is of that target:wink: All 50+ pics I took minus a few came out great...I took a pic of MOST of the targets on the Hill.

I will post them sooner or later....my wireless card at home is fried and I haven't made it to the store to get a new one yet.....


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> I have a BUNCH of good pics yes one of them is of that target:wink: All 50+ pics I took minus a few came out great...I took a pic of MOST of the targets on the Hill.
> 
> I will post them sooner or later....my wireless card at home is fried and I haven't made it to the store to get a new one yet.....


If I can help via you emailing the pix from your camera/phone, just let me know. Since I work for an internet service provider, I can supply you with one of my email addresses that has "unlimited" storage. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

pragmatic_lee said:


> If I can help via you emailing the pix from your camera/phone, just let me know. Since I work for an internet service provider, I can supply you with one of my email addresses that has "unlimited" storage. :wink:


Nah....I can just put them on a disc and put them on my cousins computer:wink: I took them with my camera though...even got one or two of you shooting 

Thanks though....


----------



## Slippy Field

pragmatic_lee said:


>


uhhhh.......


----------



## 1stRockinArcher

Looks like fun had by all !!!
Wish I could have been there.

I have 2 questions.

BH did you even shoot?, every pic you are in you are on the Segway !!!

Mac, just wondering if you shoot from the segway, that is if BH don't have it ??

1RA


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> Nah....I can just put them on a disc and put them on my cousins computer:wink: I took them with my camera though...even got one or two of you shooting
> 
> Thanks though....


Well get off some of that "rusty money" and go buy what you need. This thread will be "old news" soon and I'd sure like to see your pix. :wink:

Actually, I spent some time today just going back through this tread and "re-living" a great weekend.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

1stRockinArcher said:


> Looks like fun had by all !!!
> Wish I could have been there.
> 
> I have 2 questions.
> 
> BH did you even shoot?, every pic you are in you are on the Segway !!!
> 
> Mac, just wondering if you shoot from the segway, that is if BH don't have it ??
> 
> 1RA


Did BH shoot? he might have set a personal all time record for the number of arrows he's shot in 3 days. 

Never seen Mac try to shoot from the Segway, but, unseen in any of the pictures is the bow rake he has for the Segway. I think he brings it to the shoots just to keep BH, Has Been and a few others busy so he can get more of Sarge's home brew. :tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Slippy Field said:


> uhhhh.......


Nope, the "uhhhh" came a little later on Sat. night just in front of where BH is "mastering" the Segway. It came in the form of someone having a bit of a problem "holding" their liquor. ukey: ukey: ukey: ukey:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Slippy Field said:


> uhhhh.......


Whats confussing....it's a Segway......

Mac brought it....WV Has Been, myself and South Paaws kids fought over who got to ride it all weekend


----------



## Brown Hornet

1stRockinArcher said:


> Looks like fun had by all !!!
> Wish I could have been there.
> 
> I have 2 questions.
> 
> BH did you even shoot?, every pic you are in you are on the Segway !!!
> 
> Mac, just wondering if you shoot from the segway, that is if BH don't have it ??
> 
> 1RA


Of course I did....you didn't see all the crispies I got....:wink:

That thing won't make it up the Hill....all those pics were after I got done with my round on Sat, then before the Hinky Dinky Shoot and after I got knocked out at 65 yds:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well get off some of that "rusty money" and go buy what you need. This thread will be "old news" soon and I'd sure like to see your pix. :wink:
> 
> Actually, I spent some time today just going back through this tread and "re-living" a great weekend.


I did the same thing last night:wink:

I will get them up tonight or tomorrow....my muscles said no shooting today....so if I don't go fishing I will get them up


----------



## Slippy Field

Brown Hornet said:


> Whats confussing....it's a Segway......


If I would have seen that in real life, I believe there might have been an accident in my pants.  thats funny!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Slippy Field said:


> If I would have seen that in real life, I believe there might have been an accident in my pants.  thats funny!


Slippy, you can't see stuff like this in real life if you stay in your recliner and just "talk about archery" - you got to get out and "be a part". :wink:


----------



## Slippy Field

pragmatic_lee said:


> Slippy, you can't see stuff like this in real life if you stay in your recliner and just "talk about archery" - you got to get out and "be a part". :wink:


3-d and hunting is archery to me, what you freaks do on weekends is something beyond my comprehension and interest. But I would pay money to sit around in a lawn chair with a cooler full of beer and watch Horney ride around on that thing all day.

:chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Slippy Field said:


> 3-d and hunting is archery to me, what you freaks do on weekends is something beyond my comprehension and interest. But I would pay money to sit around in a lawn chair with a cooler full of beer and watch Horney ride around on that thing all day.
> 
> :chortle:


Well you should have been on the Hill this past weekend. There was plenty of room for lawn chairs, much of the beer was FREE thanks to Sarge, and every time South Paaw's children turned their back on the Segway, Hornet was on it. :wink:


----------



## TCR1

pics of hornet, VA Vince and Sticky


----------



## TCR1

Pic set 2


----------



## Slippy Field

TCR1 said:


> pics of hornet, VA Vince and Sticky


uhhh.....what is hornet doing in that bottom picture and why is that guy filming it?


----------



## TCR1

few more


----------



## TCR1

Slippy Field said:


> uhhh.....what is hornet doing in that bottom picture and why is that guy filming it?


Not what it looks like, he is actually setting his sight:wink:


----------



## Macaholic

Slippy Field said:


> uhhh.....what is hornet doing in that bottom picture and why is that guy filming it?


I think I have the same question

...and NO...it has nothing to do with setting his sight....or maybe it does:tongue:


----------



## rock monkey

has been..........a beautiful course, you and your club have much to be proud of.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Nice pics TCR1.

Rock Monkey... you really need to see it in person. There's a ton of work that's gone into that place, and it's evident around every corner you turn.


----------



## SuperX

There is something great about seeing a dad out shooting field with his kids! The future of field archery is indeed secure!


----------



## 2005Ultramag

superx said:


> there is something great about seeing a dad out shooting field with his kids! The future of field archery is indeed secure!


:chortle: :chortle: :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Slippy Field said:


> uhhh.....what is hornet doing in that bottom picture and why is that guy filming it?


It's a game that children sometime play. It's called "duck, duck, GOOSE".


----------



## Hammer X

I had a great time even though I only got to shoot sunday. Next year I'll be there both days. What a nice and challenging course. And I could't have shot with three nicer guys, Hinky, X Hunter, and birthday boy(South Paaw). Thanks guys.


----------



## WV Has Been

rock monkey said:


> has been..........a beautiful course, you and your club have much to be proud of.


Thank You!

We certainly are proud of the Hill. The grounds can be mowed in about 9 hours with a 60" mower if you don't let it get to high.

I love to see all these pics. Nice Pics TCR1.

I have been a member of the club for 26 years and only have 4 pics.


----------



## Slippy Field

pragmatic_lee said:


> It's a game that children sometime play. It's called "duck, duck, GOOSE".


Thats pretty nice of BH to service the other shooters in between shots. Wonder if he could do that and balance himself on a Segway at the same time.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Slippy Field said:


> Thats pretty nice of BH to service the other shooters in between shots. Wonder if he could do that and balance himself on a Segway at the same time.


There's just TOO MUCH wrong with this picture.  That root/limb behind BH almost appears to be doing some "servicing" itself. :zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Slippy Field said:


> uhhh.....what is hornet doing in that bottom picture and why is that guy filming it?


My elbow was itching....and it's hard to scratch your elbow with a bow strapped to your scratching hand


----------



## Brown Hornet

SuperX said:


> There is something great about seeing a dad out shooting field with his kids! The future of field archery is indeed secure!


Come along my little ones.....

I don't have my own kids so I have to take these guys around:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

bhamlin said:


> I had a great time even though I only got to shoot sunday. Next year I'll be there both days. What a nice and challenging course. And I could't have shot with three nicer guys, Hinky, X Hunter, and birthday boy(South Paaw). Thanks guys.


I got up Sun...hit the shower and who do I see....my man Billy:wink:

It was good to see you Bill....and you could have shot with nicer guys.....Hinky and Xhunter aren't very nice. :wink:


----------



## TCR1

WV Has Been said:


> Thank You!
> 
> We certainly are proud of the Hill. The grounds can be mowed in about 9 hours with a 60" mower if you don't let it get to high.
> 
> I love to see all these pics. Nice Pics TCR1.
> 
> I have been a member of the club for 26 years and only have 4 pics.


Unfortunately, thats what happens when you have to spend so much time working on a project...in your case the range. It is great to be a visitor so that you can just come out and enjoy the fruits of someone elses labor. The course is much appreciated and I am looking forward to next year already! I would have liked to have shot both days, but this little guy needed baptized. He'll need a while before he can actually twist the top off of one:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter

Great pics TCR1!  

Somehow I missed you this weekend.  Wanted to thank you for your help earlier this year. :wink: Oh well...hopefully next year.


----------



## Brown Hornet

mdbowhunter said:


> Great pics TCR1!
> 
> Somehow I missed you this weekend.  Wanted to thank you for your help earlier this year. :wink: Oh well...hopefully next year.


You got there too late....

VaVince, Sticky, TCR1 and I hit the Hill about 20 mins after TCR1 got there on Sat.....he was gone about 30 mins after we got done


----------



## TCR1

Brown Hornet said:


> You got there too late....
> 
> VaVince, Sticky, TCR1 and I hit the Hill about 20 mins after TCR1 got there on Sat.....he was gone about 30 mins after we got done


I suck. 

I'm going to be there all weekend next year though!


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> And for those who have never seen what Sarge looks like in the morning


That right there is enough to get you thrown off the drinking staff...


----------



## psargeant

bowaholic77 said:


> Man sticky, I didnt even realize you took that many pics. So when is Sarge gonna be taking apps for the "Brew Crew Shooting staff":tongue:


Send those applications on in...just make sure they're accompanied by $$$...oh and if you want on the staff...don't post any picture like the one Lee posted...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> Send those applications on in...just make sure they're accompanied by $$$...oh and if you want on the staff...don't post any picture like the one Lee posted...


Oh, I thought that pix got me a "complimentary" membership. :tongue:


----------



## psargeant

[/color]


x hunter said:


> guys i had a blast!!!! This was just an awesome shoot!!!! Cant wait till next year....
> 
> Just a few inside memorable quotes for yall
> 
> hornet- im gonna punch ya in the throat!!!!!
> Brown hornet brown hornt brown hornet im cold!!!!classic
> vavince- i dont play no games!!!!
> Thats hot like fire!!!!!
> Deerslayer-shutup!!!!!
> Sarge- you suck!!!!
> I know....
> And walking out of the camper at 1am!!!!!ukey:ukey:
> Hinky- dumbarse you had me!!!!!!
> Southpaaw- what!!! I already gave you like 8 crispies!!!!
> Lee- earnest aint a nick name!!!!
> Jarlicker- it invloves a motorcycle helmet and a goat!!!!!!:wink::tongue:ain't you glad i talked him into telling that story...just as good a hasbeen's with the 87 lb bow...
> annoying guy at the cd shoot- it aint a crack its a burn mark
> ms lucky- the cd you gave to the annoying guy:wink:
> 
> I had a blast guys glad yall talked me into going!!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet

psargeant said:


> That right there is enough to get you thrown off the drinking staff...


But the sad thing is....that X Hunter, VaVince, deerslyr and I saw you in this outfit...but you had shoes on also:embara:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> But the sad thing is....that X Hunter, VaVince, deerslyr and I saw you in this outfit...but you had shoes on also:embara:


I have this "feeling" that you guys saw a lot of things "early" Sunday morning. Anyone see the "pink elephant"?


----------



## Brown Hornet

X Hunter said:


> Guys I had a blast!!!! This was just an awesome shoot!!!! Cant wait till next year....
> 
> Just a few inside memorable quotes for yall
> 
> Hornet- im gonna punch ya in the throat!!!!! Surprisingly I didn't have to law the smackdown on anyone that was warned:wink:
> Brown Hornet Brown Hornt Brown Hornet Im cold!!!! That was scary
> vavince- I dont play no games!!!! No he don't
> Thats hot like fire!!!!! Well it was hot after he borrowed the lighter For those of you that can't stay up until 4:00 AM you can burn a fart
> deerslayer-Shutup!!!!! You mean I missed him talking
> Sarge- You suck!!!!
> I know....
> And walking out of the camper at 1am!!!!!ukey:ukey: That was disturbing:fear:
> Hinky- Dumbarse you had me!!!!!! It was even better when you told the story
> Southpaaw- What!!! I already gave you like 8 Crispies!!!! Could have been worse if we hadn't fixed his bow:wink:lee- Earnest aint a nick name!!!!
> jarlicker- it invloves a motorcycle helmet and a goat!!!!!!:wink::tongue:That was the funniest story EVER....who is gonna top it next year?
> annoying guy at the CD shoot- It aint a crack its a burn mark
> Ms lucky- the CD you gave to the annoying guy:wink: I got a CD for them next time....pretty sure you and Vince would like to give them one also:zip:
> 
> I had a blast guys glad yall talked me into going!!!!!!


I don't know how I missed this post :noidea:


----------



## psargeant

IGluIt4U said:


> That quote will live for a long time to come...    Yea, he did come out relatively unscathed... :chortle: :zip:


I wish I could say the same...

I should probably multi-qoute...but I get better post count this way...


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Don't let Mac fool you into believing he hasn't had a Segway "crash". Ask him about the beach trip.


Or chasing rabbits...


----------



## rock monkey

the really disturbing thought of that pic would be ms laura wearing it:jeez: :scared: :vom:


----------



## IGluIt4U

SuperX said:


> There is something great about seeing a dad out shooting field with his kids! The future of field archery is indeed secure!


Which one's Dad? :noidea:  :zip:


----------



## rock monkey

can you bottle up some of that water down there? i'll give it to some of the clubs up here so we can get the target game goin again.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Hey Lee these are for you


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> Hey Lee these are for you


Thanks BH - and before anyone tells me to get my bow shoulder down, remember we were shooting in the general direction of the MOON. :tongue:


----------



## mdbowhunter

Brown Hornet said:


> Hey Lee these are for you


Now that's an impressive target! :thumbs_up



pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks BH - and before anyone tells me to get my bow shoulder down, remember we were shooting in the general direction of the MOON. :tongue:


Yeah...but did you bend at the waist?


----------



## Brown Hornet

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks BH - and before anyone tells me to get my bow shoulder down, remember we were shooting in the general direction of the MOON. :tongue:


Nah....that one was one of the last 3-4 targets on the bottom....it wasn't that high up.:doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet

I guess I will go ahead and start adding some pics now:wink: I am going to leave the pics of the range off though and add them to the "Field Pic Thread"

The first few are of Fri night shooting 40yds indoors....damn rain 

But Sarge what the heck are you doing in the last pic:noidea: There is no room for Man Love in field archery...save those kisses for NC....us VA boys don't get down like that ukey:


----------



## Brown Hornet

These are of my favorites.....

WV do you mind telling me what the heck we are supposed to shoot this target for?:noidea:

That's VaVince shooting by the way


----------



## Brown Hornet

These look like crap....I may pull them and repost them later.....:doh:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> These are of my favorites.....
> 
> WV do you mind telling me what the heck we are supposed to shoot this target for?:noidea:


Well if you happened to be shooting with NCCructch, he'd have a "neebie" convinced to shoot it as 95 yards. 

That is a classic pix!

No comment on what was going on between Sarge & X Hunter - did they sleep in the same tent?


----------



## Brown Hornet

TCRI and VaVince....Lucky and the gang.....another of Lucky and deerslayr lookin for his 547


----------



## itchyfinger

Man someone has a stack of crispies :tongue:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BH... I've been waiting to see that group shot.


----------



## camoham

nice pics.

looks like that was a fun shoot.

an atv segway..............now that's thinkin'. thought they only had street wheels for those things.

camoham


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> These are of my favorites.....
> 
> WV do you mind telling me what the heck we are supposed to shoot this target for?:noidea:
> 
> That's VaVince shooting by the way



I knew. I had my range finder.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Brown Hornet said:


> These are of my favorites.....
> 
> WV do you mind telling me what the heck we are supposed to shoot this target for?:noidea:
> 
> That's VaVince shooting by the way


 That one threw me for a loop too..... .


----------



## pragmatic_lee

camoham said:


> nice pics.
> 
> looks like that was a fun shoot.
> 
> an atv segway..............now that's thinkin'. thought they only had street wheels for those things.
> 
> camoham


Oh yea - they sell the Segway with all terrain tires. I just wish Mac had mounted his "custom made" bow holder and rode it around some while carrying his bow. There's a shop in Raleigh (NC) that sells this same Segway with a golf bag holder attachment. And speaking of Raleigh, several of the down town police use these for their patrol.


----------



## Brown Hornet

IGluIt4U said:


> That one threw me for a loop too..... .


You....heck I looked down...looked at my mark card....then said "what the heck is that" Remember I went over and looked at the board on the tree


----------



## Brown Hornet

2005Ultramag said:


> BH... I've been waiting to see that group shot.


Those Nano's look nice in the X....


----------



## Brown Hornet

mdbowhunter said:


> Now that's an impressive target! :thumbs_up
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...but did you bend at the waist?


Don't have to on that target.....



itchyfinger said:


> Man someone has a stack of crispies :tongue:


X Hunter....He kept those on there all weekend....but there was one archer that didn't have his crispy added to that pile:wink:


----------



## TCR1

Brown Hornet said:


> Those Nano's look nice in the X....


Where else would they have been?

Nice pictures. Look forward to seeing more. I have a bunch I didn't post up yet. Nothing exceptional though:embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet

A few more of Vince and TCR1


----------



## Brown Hornet

Sticky and I got to shoot also


----------



## itchyfinger

Brown Hornet said:


> Sticky and I got to shoot also
> 
> and I burnt that target up by the way:wink:


 Camo S4 with straight limbs and Black Nitrous C base cams :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## IGluIt4U

itchyfinger said:


> Camo S4 with straight limbs and Black Nitrous C base cams :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


First time I'd seen that combo as well.. it was schweeeeet! :thumb: :nod:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Funny thing is....Blondstar shot behind me the entire day and I didn't even know it was her :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet

This S4 wasn't the same after this target:zip:

and trust me Sticky....they will still be in the target when we get to the bottom:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

TCR1....VaVince and Sticky on the way to the target


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> Those Nano's look nice in the X....


I meant this group... but you knew that... right?


----------



## Brown Hornet

Who decided to try and shoot the target pin?:noidea:

and the ONLY PIC I got during the Hinky Dinky Shoot....

This is to answer the question that I have had to answer SEVERAL time....this proves that South-Paaw and DarrinM are NOT the same person:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

and last but not least....X Hunters winning shot during the CD shoot. 

First arrow in the shoot off...everyone hits the pine and the $$ and plaque go back to Franklin County VA


----------



## IGluIt4U

Onlt 12 arrows and he did it with his eyes closed??  :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> This is to answer the question that I have had to answer SEVERAL time....this proves that South-Paaw and DarrinM are NOT the same person:wink:


For those not in the "know", that is South-Paaws' family in the background. Beautiful family.

SP, have you gone Segway shopping yet?

BH, thanks for posting the pics. I think I probably got a couple hours of works gleaning all the pics from this thread to make my "comprehensive" album of the weekend. 

If everyone will keep me reminded, I'll bring a projector next year and have a continuous running slide show during the Sat. evening dinner.

If anyone has any more pics, PLEASE post them!


----------



## mdbowhunter

Brown Hornet said:


> Who decided to try and shoot the target pin?:noidea:
> 
> and the ONLY PIC I got during the Hinky Dinky Shoot....
> 
> This is to answer the question that I have had to answer SEVERAL time....this proves that South-Paaw and DarrinM are NOT the same person:wink:


Nice pics Hornet!

Hey...that looks like one of my shots.  And Sticky thought I only shot trees.

Jeez, I think Darrin was sleeping while standing!


----------



## DarrinM

IGluIt4U said:


> Onlt 12 arrows and he did it with his eyes closed??  :wink:


I used to be that good..... Now I am trying to get in the Zone and eat my way out obviously.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> Who decided to try and shoot the target pin?:noidea:
> 
> and the ONLY PIC I got during the Hinky Dinky Shoot....
> 
> This is to answer the question that I have had to answer SEVERAL time....this proves that South-Paaw and DarrinM are NOT the same person:wink:


Don't look at me.:zip:

My arrows are the ones with the yellow wraps. :nod:


----------



## IGluIt4U

DarrinM said:


> I used to be that good..... Now I am trying to get in the Zone and eat my way out obviously.


Oh you appear to be right in the Zone in that pic.. :thumb: :nod: :darkbeer:


----------



## TCR1

itchyfinger said:


> Camo S4 with straight limbs and Black Nitrous C base cams :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


I'm just a little fella, those are B base cams (27.5" draw). Not black, but that would be sweet...I do have black limb pockets though...thats the understated bling of my custom shop S4...I like it, we have our moments, both good and bad, but I will be shooting it for a while.:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet

TCR1 said:


> I'm just a little fella, those are B base cams (27.5" draw). Not black, but that would be sweet...I do have black limb pockets though...thats the understated bling of my custom shop S4...I like it, we have our moments, both good and bad, but I will be shooting it for a while.:darkbeer:


Yep....Itchy must have stuck his finger in his eye.....the only difference in what you are shooting and what I shot is the paint job.:wink:


----------



## TCR1

Brown Hornet said:


> Yep....Itchy must have stuck his finger in his eye.....the only difference in what you are shooting and what I shot is the paint job.:wink:


Well, your bow is certainly more accurate because it is target colored. Mine is only a camo hunting bow 

I am debating whether I should keep it set up with the current rest or put a blade on it for target. I have it set up with a drop away as it is my back up hunting bow too.


----------



## VA Vince

Great pics BH, I too like the pic when you were right behind me. My draw looks good too, I guess its stuck on 29.75".

I saw the pic you were talking about of yourself that I took....I dont see what you were talking about....


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Well I'm glad you've got proof that Pantera07 actually was there!!!! I thought it was just a rumor!!!

Now as for you Horny.....................I think you have a man crush on VA Vince, he's in every photo you take!!!!

I watched him go slow and steady through the green yesterday then get in the zone and crush a rack of ribs!!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U

Hinkelmonster said:


> Well I'm glad you've got proof that Pantera07 actually was there!!!! I thought it was just a rumor!!!
> 
> Now as for you Horny.....................I think you have a man crush on VA Vince, he's in every photo you take!!!!
> 
> I watched him go slow and steady through the green yesterday then get in the zone and crush a rack of ribs!!!!


:chortle: When I went thru mine, I had tons of pics of he and TCR1.. Hornet and I were shooting together and Vince and Ryan shot ahead or behind us.. so that's where most of those came from on Saturday.. :lol: :wink:


----------



## itchyfinger

TCR1 said:


> I'm just a little fella, those are B base cams (27.5" draw). Not black, but that would be sweet...I do have black limb pockets though...thats the understated bling of my custom shop S4...I like it, we have our moments, both good and bad, but I will be shooting it for a while.:darkbeer:



 they looked black in the first pic that I commented on....I had A base nitrous so the B's and C's look ginormas. It's a nice combo for sure


----------



## Pantera07

Brown Hornet said:


> Who decided to try and shoot the target pin?:noid
> 
> Hornet...that must have been me...those white dots are just so big...where is the challenge in that?


----------



## Pantera07

Hinkelmonster said:


> Well I'm glad you've got proof that Pantera07 actually was there!!!! I thought it was just a rumor!!!
> 
> Now as for you Horny.....................I think you have a man crush on VA Vince, he's in every photo you take!!!!
> 
> I watched him go slow and steady through the green yesterday then get in the zone and crush a rack of ribs!!!!


What like you couldn't hear the echoing of my bow throughout the valley?....Oh I was there mister! I doubt that I am welcome back but I was there!!!:wink:


----------



## X Hunter

Pantera it was nice to meet and shoot with ya Fri!!!

Just remember you gotta but the bullet in before to you shoot!!!!!:tongue:

Stick with it you'll get a handle on theis game soon enough....

Good Shootin to ya 

Brad


----------



## Pantera07

Brown Hornet said:


> This S4 wasn't the same after this target:zip:
> 
> and trust me Sticky....they will still be in the target when we get to the bottom:wink:


You got that right.... Good thing I was shooting a Martin... I did my best to ruin her but she held together! Sorry to give you guys a heart attack!


----------



## Pantera07

X Hunter said:


> Pantera it was nice to meet and shoot with ya Fri!!!
> 
> Just remember you gotta but the bullet in before to you shoot!!!!!:tongue:
> 
> Stick with it you'll get a handle on theis game soon enough....
> 
> Good Shootin to ya
> 
> Brad


Great to meet and shoot with you too.... That little incident was just the icing on a banner day.... I assure you of one thing...That will *NEVER* happen to me again!


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Pantera07 said:


> Great to meet and shoot with you too.... That little incident was just the icing on a banner day.... I assure you of one thing...That will *NEVER* happen to me again!


Right, right exactly!!!!


----------



## Pantera07

Hinkelmonster said:


> Right, right exactly!!!!


What... you don't believe me? Lesson learned!:embara:


----------



## X Hunter

Pantera07 said:


> What... you don't believe me? Lesson learned!:embara:


Never say never....:zip::tongue:


----------



## south-paaw

X Hunter said:


> Guys I had a blast!!!! This was just an awesome shoot!!!! Cant wait till next year....
> 
> Just a few inside memorable quotes for yall
> 
> Hornet- im gonna punch ya in the throat!!!!!
> Brown Hornet Brown Hornt Brown Hornet Im cold!!!!
> vavince- I dont play no games!!!!
> Thats hot like fire!!!!!
> deerslayer-Shutup!!!!!
> Sarge- You suck!!!!
> I know....
> And walking out of the camper at 1am!!!!!ukey:ukey:
> Hinky- Dumbarse you had me!!!!!!
> Southpaaw- What!!! I already gave you like 8 Crispies!!!!
> lee- Earnest aint a nick name!!!!
> jarlicker- it invloves a motorcycle helmet and a goat!!!!!!:wink::tongue:
> annoying guy at the CD shoot- It aint a crack its a burn mark
> Ms lucky- the CD you gave to the annoying guy:wink:
> 
> I had a blast guys glad yall talked me into going!!!!!!


blkah, blaha, blah, blah,blah............:tongue:


----------



## south-paaw

*WHO..... said that ... ?? !!*



Brown Hornet said:


> This is to answer the question that I have had to answer SEVERAL time....this proves that South-Paaw and DarrinM are NOT the same person:wink:





PHP:




Of course were not the same !! .... Darrin has no teeth,,,, I still have my uppers !! :tongue:..:chortle::chortle::chortle:


----------



## south-paaw

*My Hillbilly pics......*

4th of July, 530 a.m., left Cumberland, and headed to Frederick Md. to shoot at Tuscarora Archery Club. Greeted by a great group of people inside the clubhouse, working the early a.m. hours of a natl. holiday, and just as cheerful and pleasant as can be. ! The surprise on their face when i said i was from Florida was priceless.... i wish i had my camera..... Unfortunately i didn't get any pics this day, but i did meet for the first time, some ATers that weren't at the HIll last year. X HUNTER, BOWAHOLIC, DEER SLAYR, PANTERA07, VAVINCE. 

After the shoot, and the signing over of crispies, ( the first of _many _for me  ) a six car caravan headed out to I-70 and on to Cumberland, for the pre-meet and greet with the early arrivals. We saw that the NC crew was already set up and doing some fine tuning for the big day ! reacquainted with JARLICKER, MACAHOLIC, PSARGE; and my kids were introduced to the Segway...... ( i need to talk to you about that one MAC.....  ).... Met for the first time, some new friends from the north... MOPARMATTY and his dad..... their inaugural trip to the HILL and to Field Shooting !! ( newbies whipped up on me too ! :tongue: ) its all good, .... as we found out later that evening, that Grey Eagle sent down ( with Mopar) a bottle of cheer and good times to toast with..... we missed you Eagle, but didnt forget you !! Thanks for the finest, tastiest sipping "water" around ...:wink: !! ..... Later that evening, met ULTRAMAG2007, ( yeah, i still have your sticker !! :wink: ) another newbee to Field, and a first timer to the HILL; PRAGMATICLEE and his wife Anne. i'll tell you this.... Lee is higher than a kite on Mt. Everest !!!! awesome enthusiasm, and excitement, and the HILL brought out the best of him, he shot a PB on sunday of 517......and again, another newbie to Field !! great to have met you Lee and Anne......hmmmmmm "lee-anne "( cute, hehehehe ..... :tongue: ) PRAG has so many pics already online, nice work Lee !!!! ...the rest of my pics are after the HINKLMNSTR shoot, the raffle drawing and pig-roast, and just good times after a good day at the HILLBILLY....

shoutout to MDBOWHUNTER, whom i missed last year, great to finally meet you Jerry ! ... and BHAMLIN, whom i shot with on sunday, another first timer to the HILL, but not a first timer to Field.... great watching you beat up the HILL !.... hope to see you next year !!


----------



## south-paaw

part 2....


----------



## south-paaw

part 3 ....


----------



## south-paaw

part 4 .....


----------



## south-paaw

part 5 ....


----------



## south-paaw

and ... yes..... pigs do fly in Cumberland !! ( south-paaw, Moparmatty and his dad.. )


----------



## Pantera07

Great to meet and get to shoot with you ! Next year I will bring my A game......


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Great pix South-Paaw. Just one correction - wife's name is Brenda. I do have a niece named Leighanna. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

TTT incase some people haven't seen the pics


----------



## MEM35202

Excellent photos and an awesome shoot. Thanks to everyone who worked to make the shoot a good time.


----------



## USNarcher

Looks like it was a good time. No wonder the Hinklemonster does so good with such a nice home range at his disposal. 

Did Lucky actually shoot that bow or did she just use it as a prop. :tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

USNarcher said:


> Looks like it was a good time. No wonder the Hinklemonster does so good with such a nice home range at his disposal.
> 
> *Did Lucky actually shoot that bow or did she just use it as a prop*. :tongue:


Word has it that mid-way the first day, she sent the bow back to the club house via a passing pickup truck and then became the official score keeper for the rest of the day. (you can go to the bank on that "word") :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

pragmatic_lee said:


> Word has it that mid-way the first day, she sent the bow back to the club house via a passing pickup truck and then became the official score keeper for the rest of the day. (you can go to the bank on that "word") :wink:


Yup. I was in her group. Her bow was way out of time, but she tried to shoot it anyway with virtually zero let off. Give the Lady credit for not only trying, but shooting quite well until she just couldn't shoot anymore. We were fortunate in that she did choose to continue to grace us with her presence, and was generous enough to score the rest of the round for us.
:nod:


----------



## USNarcher

2005Ultramag said:


> Yup. I was in her group. Her bow was way out of time, but she tried to shoot it anyway with virtually zero let off. Give the Lady credit for not only trying, but shooting quite well until she just couldn't shoot anymore. We were fortunate in that she did choose to continue to grace us with her presence, and was generous enough to score the rest of the round for us.
> :nod:


She's always great company.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

2005Ultramag said:


> Yup. I was in her group. Her bow was way out of time, but she tried to shoot it anyway with virtually zero let off. Give the Lady credit for not only trying, but shooting quite well until she just couldn't shoot anymore. We were fortunate in that she did choose to continue to grace us with her presence, and was generous enough to score the rest of the round for us.
> :nod:


*AWHHHHhhhhhhh THANK YOU!!!!.....it was my pleasure ......to stay with you guys the rest of the way around and watch you sweat!!!!

No really....even if I couldn't finish the second half I did enjoy watching and scoring for all of you .....

See you next year.........

and "SAILOR".....you need to come to this shoot next year too......*


----------



## USNarcher

GOT LUCKY said:


> *AWHHHHhhhhhhh THANK YOU!!!!.....it was my pleasure ......to stay with you guys the rest of the way around and watch you sweat!!!!
> 
> No really....even if I couldn't finish the second half I did enjoy watching and scoring for all of you .....
> 
> See you next year.........
> 
> and "SAILOR".....you need to come to this shoot next year too......*


From the looks of it. It looks like my kind of shoot.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

USNarcher said:


> From the looks of it. It looks like my kind of shoot.


See ya next year NAVY... and thanks for serving. :usa2:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

GOT LUCKY said:


> *AWHHHHhhhhhhh THANK YOU!!!!.....it was my pleasure ......to stay with you guys the rest of the way around and watch you sweat!!!!
> 
> No really....even if I couldn't finish the second half I did enjoy watching and scoring for all of you .....
> 
> See you next year.........
> 
> and "SAILOR".....you need to come to this shoot next year too......*



Bring plenty of CDs so you can use them to write notes to your favorite archers. :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet

2005Ultramag said:


> Yup. I was in her group. Her bow was way out of time, but she tried to shoot it anyway with virtually zero let off. Give the Lady credit for not only trying, but shooting quite well until she just couldn't shoot anymore. We were fortunate in that she did choose to continue to grace us with her presence, and was generous enough to score the rest of the round for us.
> :nod:


well what did she do to it.....it was perfect the day before:wink:

and you all must have forgot that I was in the group ahead of you....I could have fixed it in about 3 mins:doh:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> well what did she do to it.....it was perfect the day before:wink:
> 
> and you all must have forgot that I was in the group ahead of you....I could have fixed it in about 3 mins:doh:



I didn't know you could have fixed it or I'd have dragged you back there. :noidea:

As for what she did... watch out:moony:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Brown Hornet said:


> well what did she do to it.....it was perfect the day before:wink:
> 
> and you all must have forgot that I was in the group ahead of you....I could have fixed it in about 3 mins:doh:


*You carry a bow-press in your pocket?????*


----------



## GOT LUCKY

2005Ultramag said:


> I didn't know you could have fixed it or I'd have dragged you back there. :noidea:
> 
> As for what she did... watch out:moony:


*NOWWWWWwwww.....Do you not agree with me that he deserved what he got?????

AHHHHhhhhhhh...........YOU BETTER!!!!!! *


----------



## 2005Ultramag

GOT LUCKY said:


> *NOWWWWWwwww.....Do you not agree with me that he deserved what he got?????
> 
> AHHHHhhhhhhh...........YOU BETTER!!!!!! *


He deserved to have it flung at him, and be hit upside the head with it. :nod:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

TCR1 said:


> If I remember right, Lucky's bow was retired BEFORE the dry fire rang out from your groupukey:



*YEPPPPERSSSssssss...that was one dry fire that I wasn't holding the bow!!!:clap::clap::clap:*


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Correct... besides that... Ms. Lucky shoots a Hoyt, so a dryfire isn't a problem. 

It says so in their ads. :evil5:

:wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

2005Ultramag said:


> Correct... besides that... Ms. Lucky shoots a Hoyt, so a dryfire isn't a problem.
> 
> It says so in their ads. :evil5:
> 
> :wink:



*....and mine has been a true test of that statement for over 4 years.*

.


----------



## Pantera07

Don't worry folks the S4 is just fine!!! My gosh.... I work a couple of long weeks and can't get on here and I see I am still the laughing stock of AT; someone else has had to do something stupid since the HB........:tongue:


----------



## Pantera07

2005Ultramag said:


> Correct... besides that... Ms. Lucky shoots a Hoyt, so a dryfire isn't a problem.
> 
> It says so in their ads. :evil5:
> 
> :wink:


Well I proved that a Martin can take a lickn' too!


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Pantera07 said:


> Well I proved that a Martin can take a lickn' too!


That you did!

Was it just a matter of sighting it in again, or was there more to it?


----------



## Pantera07

My peep moved a good bit.....I think I go it squared away...I have not had a chance to shoot it much due to work....


----------



## Hutnicks

got lucky said:


> *....and mine has been a true test of that statement for over 4 years.*
> 
> .


:jaw:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Pantera07 said:


> Well I proved that a Martin can take a lickn' too!


*Well I would like to put one through "MY" test butttttttttt..................*


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Pantera07 said:


> My peep moved a good bit.....I think I go it squared away...I have not had a chance to shoot it much due to work....


I use a sharpie, and mark my string where my peep is just so I know that it hasn't moved.:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U

If you tie it in like this, you ain't gotta worry about it moving. :wink: :cheers:


----------



## Pantera07

Thats good stuff I will tie it in that way... I think I could avoid further problems such as this by putting a bullet in the chamber.......:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Pantera07 said:


> Thats good stuff I will tie it in that way... I think I could avoid further problems such as this by putting a bullet in the chamber.......:wink:


That always helps.. :thumb: :chortle: :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Back to the top


----------



## 2005Ultramag

to duh top


----------



## psargeant

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Well I would like to put one through "MY" test butttttttttt..................*


I don't need to know anymore about your test butt...


----------



## GOT LUCKY

psargeant said:


> I don't need to know anymore about your test butt...


*OKKKKkkkkkkkkkYOUUUUuuuuuuu.........Glad your back home in time for the Hillbilly......

See you next weekend!!!*

.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*Popped to the top for the Blind Man....PA JAY..........*


----------



## PA.JAY

thank you lovely lady:embara:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

back up


----------



## psargeant

GOT LUCKY said:


> *OKKKKkkkkkkkkkYOUUUUuuuuuuu.........Glad your back home in time for the Hillbilly......
> 
> See you next weekend!!!*
> 
> .


I don't know if you could call it back...I'll be there...looking forward to seeing some good friends again...


----------



## GOT LUCKY

psargeant said:


> I don't know if you could call it back...I'll be there...looking forward to seeing some good friends again...


*Welll....I'm callin' your sorry "globetrotting butt" out......

Straight up " Freakcurver"......you game??????....Come on.....I haven't shot a field round since the DCWC Extravaganza back in May.....I'm EASY Pickins...*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Welll....I'm callin' your sorry "globetrotting butt" out......
> 
> Straight up " Freakcurver"......you game??????....Come on.....I haven't shot a field round since the DCWC Extravaganza back in May.....I'm EASY Pickins...*
> 
> .


You might have just trumped PennysDad's "post of the day".


----------



## psargeant

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Welll....I'm callin' your sorry "globetrotting butt" out......
> 
> Straight up " Freakcurver"......you game??????....Come on.....I haven't shot a field round since the DCWC Extravaganza back in May.....I'm EASY Pickins...*
> 
> .


I'll be shooting the compound for the field round...I did call out South Paaw for a freakcurve round. Iffin' you want in on that I'm game...if not we can negotiate a spot for the field round, but my game ain't what it is supposed to be this year...I'm frankly shooting terrible no ifs ands or butts...


----------



## south-paaw

psargeant said:


> I'll be shooting the compound for the field round...*I did call out South Paaw for a freakcurve round*. Iffin' you want in on that I'm game...if not we can negotiate a spot for the field round, but my game ain't what it is supposed to be this year...I'm frankly shooting terrible no ifs ands or butts...





PHP:




i'm IN.. but we'll just use your bow.. mine aint coming... 3 arrow ends ( or whatever ) until i finish you off.....high score gets the crispie.. !!


----------



## 2005Ultramag

There's them butts again!:mg:

Gotta go. Today is my day off, so I'm headed to the practice range. 

NEED A FEW MORE 19s, and 20s before the hill.


----------



## psargeant

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm IN.. but we'll just use your bow.. mine aint coming... 3 arrow ends ( or whatever ) until i finish you off.....high score gets the crispie.. !!


 Sounds good, guess I will bring the freakcurve...


----------



## GOT LUCKY

psargeant said:


> I'll be shooting the compound for the field round...I did call out South Paaw for a freakcurve round. Iffin' you want in on that I'm game...if not we can negotiate a spot for the field round, but my game ain't what it is supposed to be this year...I'm frankly shooting terrible no ifs ands or butts...


*:juggle:.....hummmmmm.....OK....give me 25 compound....as in points and your on......

Remember I haven't shot a full round in like forever....now that I think about it...not even at the DCWC Extravaganza....so you will have me me on the ropes by the first half........

South-Paaw / Fla. Lefty....you want any of this action?????*

.


----------



## south-paaw

GOT LUCKY said:


> *:juggle:.....hummmmmm.....OK....give me 25 compound....as in points and your on......
> 
> Remember I haven't shot a full round in like forever....now that I think about it...not even at the DCWC Extravaganza....so you will have me me on the ropes by the first half........
> 
> South-Paaw / Fla. Lefty....you want any of this action?????*
> 
> .





PHP:




i got a cpl of crispies left... :wink:... you'll probably only need 5 or 6 points though... :lol::lol:... if that !!!


----------



## psargeant

GOT LUCKY said:


> *:juggle:.....hummmmmm.....OK....give me 25 compound....as in points and your on......
> 
> Remember I haven't shot a full round in like forever....now that I think about it...not even at the DCWC Extravaganza....so you will have me me on the ropes by the first half........
> 
> South-Paaw / Fla. Lefty....you want any of this action?????*
> 
> .


I really don't think you'll need 25, but you're on Lucky...you haven't seen my scores lately...


----------



## GOT LUCKY

psargeant said:


> I really don't think you'll need 25, but you're on Lucky...you haven't seen my scores lately...


*Honey.....I gotta complete a round to have a score.....

Remember last year on that Hill.....my bow was taken down in an ambulance....(OK.....close enough...a pick-up truck:grin and I limped in after scoring the rest of the round for my shooting partners....

Matter of Fact.....the last full round I have shot was last year at Tuscarora the Friday before the Hill.....

Soooooooo.....I don't want to hear it.....ya still have the advantage....the both of youuuu!!!!*

.


----------



## psargeant

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Honey.....I gotta complete a round to have a score.....
> 
> Remember last year on that Hill.....my bow was taken down in an ambulance....(OK.....close enough...a pick-up truck:grin and I limped in after scoring the rest of the round for my shooting partners....
> 
> Matter of Fact.....the last full round I have shot was last year at Tuscarora the Friday before the Hill.....
> 
> Soooooooo.....I don't want to hear it.....ya still have the advantage....the both of youuuu!!!!*
> 
> .


You're starting to sound like a pool shark Lucky...remind me never to get into a game of billiards with you...:wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

psargeant said:


> You're starting to sound like a pool shark Lucky...remind me never to get into a game of billiards with you...:wink:


*Speaking of which.....the Holiday Inn does have a pool table and a nice bar......

Might be a nice place to stop after going to the Flying Pig Friday night for a bone or two........*

.


----------



## Brown Hornet

I thought I was in the 3D forum for a second.....look at all you sandbaggers. 

Shut up and shoot....your all getting beat down anyway.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Brown Hornet said:


> I thought I was in the 3D forum for a second.....look at all you sandbaggers.
> 
> Shut up and shoot...your all getting beat down anyway.


*Words to live by Hornet.........as Hinky and The Shooter puts a spanking on your butt....*

.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> I thought I was in the 3D forum for a second.....look at all you sandbaggers.
> 
> Shut up and shoot....your all getting beat down anyway.


Says you. 

I've been pretty danged *ON* all this past week, and I'm bringing some game to the hill like I've never brung anywhere before. :nod:


----------

